# Finally Zainoed :)



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

The result of 5 hours work


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## marc545i (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks great. I love Zaino.


----------



## E92 (Aug 12, 2006)

:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

what combination of Zaino products did you use?


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Looks nice Herc, now when you gonna come and do mine?


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Zaino FTW!


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

E92 said:


> :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> what combination of Zaino products did you use?


Just Z2 and the Z6 spray.

I started off by Dawn, then claybar. After that, I used a 3M swirl mark remover on the entire car. You are technically supposed to buff it off, but since the product did the job, it seemed rather pointless, so I washed it with Dawn again (easier than trying to remove the 3M... jeez!).

After that I dried it nicely, and put 3 coats of Z2 on with a spray of Z6 in between. I didn't use Z5 since I was almost out, but the Z2 is the one that makes it shiny anyway


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

*Very nice...*



Hercules said:


> The result of 5 hours work


...I miss my old RX7.


----------



## mgianetto (Jul 8, 2005)

marc545i said:


> Looks great. I love Zaino.


I haven't tired Zaino, Better than Maguires products?

BTW, Hercules looks GREAT!!


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

damn, nice job bro! :thumbup:


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

mgianetto said:


> I haven't tired Zaino, Better than Maguires products?
> 
> BTW, Hercules looks GREAT!!


Thanks, I've been working out 

As for Meguiars... yea, it's a lot better but you can't run down to pep boys and pick it up. Worth the extra cash, IF you are willing to put in the effort for the prepwork


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

mgianetto said:


> I haven't tired Zaino, Better than Maguires products?


Yes, Zaino is better, at least in regards to synthetic wax type products for the exterior. I do love Maguires #40 

In my experience, the lasting effects (visual) of Maguires can be measured in weeks, Zaino in months.


----------



## pintnight (Mar 19, 2002)

You missed a spot on the left rear panel. :tsk:


----------



## mgianetto (Jul 8, 2005)

marc545i said:


> Looks great. I love Zaino.





Hercules said:


> Thanks, *I've been working out :*p
> As for Meguiars... yea, it's a lot better but you can't run down to pep boys and pick it up. Worth the extra cash, IF you are willing to put in the effort for the prepwork


I see  :rofl:


///M3lissa said:


> Yes, Zaino is better, at least in regards to synthetic wax type products for the exterior. I do love Maguires #40
> 
> In my experience, the lasting effects (visual) of Maguires can be measured in weeks, Zaino in months.


Where do you get it from? We just got a auto store ( can't think of the name) in the area and guessing they won't have it?


----------



## marc545i (Mar 5, 2006)

mgianetto said:


> I see  :rofl:
> 
> Where do you get it from? We just got a auto store ( can't think of the name) in the area and guessing they won't have it?


You have to go online. www.zainostore.com
The website is nice.
They have product info and a section on application techniques.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Hercules said:


> The result of 5 hours work


Nice, but I see a thumbprint.........and I'm not saying where!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

The mod was sleep for a long time.


----------



## ROYGEN (Jun 4, 2007)

Mirror-like!
Nice!


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

looks like some mod waxed your @ss and moved this thread to the appropriate area ... :angel:


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks great, awesome job. Zaino rules!

--J.


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

Zaino is probably better than Meguire's, but you can get better products than Zaino here:

http://www.properautocare.com

or here:

http://www.topoftheline.com/paint-polish.html

Klasse, Menzerna, Pinnacle and Blackfire are all better than Zaino.


----------



## WsmataU? (Sep 5, 2007)

335i Driver said:


> Zaino is probably better than Meguire's, but you can get better products than Zaino here:
> 
> Klasse, Menzerna, Pinnacle and Blackfire are all better than Zaino.


Not to start a war, but "better" is definitely subjective in this area. The products you mentioned are all top quality and will produce great results. Some of them will give a slightly "deeper/wetter" look than Zaino. But I personally think that Zaino's durability more than makes up for that nth degree closer to perfection. I don't like waxing my car every other week. If your car is driven daily I would definitely recommend Zaino.:thumbup:


----------



## luvdriven540i (Aug 2, 2005)

Great job!

Here's mine after Zaino (about two years ago)
_

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=56128&d=1125103657


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

WsmataU? said:


> Not to start a war, but "better" is definitely subjective in this area. The products you mentioned are all top quality and will produce great results. Some of them will give a slightly "deeper/wetter" look than Zaino. But I personally think that Zaino's durability more than makes up for that nth degree closer to perfection. I don't like waxing my car every other week. If your car is driven daily I would definitely recommend Zaino.:thumbup:


The only things that I do not like about Zaino is that its a layering product that covers up minor imperfections ...that's why you have to layer one on another

Its also somewhat confusing with what you need to layer

Its just my .02 but it gets great reviews and seems to be a good product just not for me


----------



## Wildcat_1 (Jan 14, 2006)

Quick question, where can I find the 3M swirl remover and what exactly is it ? Is t a product ta can b applied by hand and any considerations or problems I should watch ut for ? Is it something I can buy a an auto zone or napa etc ?


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Wildcat_1 said:


> Quick question, where can I find the 3M swirl remover and what exactly is it ? Is t a product ta can b applied by hand and any considerations or problems I should watch ut for ? Is it something I can buy a an auto zone or napa etc ?


are you typing in code?

3M is available online at most of the detail websites...its not that easy to work with in most cases...I would suggest that you look at Meguiars, Adams, Wolfgang, Poorboys or the likes of those for hand applications...


----------



## Wildcat_1 (Jan 14, 2006)

Sorry all, wireless keyboard batteries are going 

Which products would you guys recommend for swirl removal by hand, I mean are things like Megs Scratch X any good thats what I was thinking the 3M thing was like


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Wildcat_1 said:


> Sorry all, wireless keyboard batteries are going
> 
> Which products would you guys recommend for swirl removal by hand, I mean are things like Megs Scratch X any good thats what I was thinking the 3M thing was like


The scratch X will do the job but work in small areas at once about 12 x 12 inches so that you can get good control over the product...use a cotton applicator it will grab at the surface...also...rub the product into the finish so that it starts to disappear that means that it has broken down and done its job


----------



## chizao (Jul 30, 2006)

Its "Process not Product" right dave??


----------



## rgage2u (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok, so I have to pose the question. Given the new paints (I drive a 2007 335 sedan) and the fact that it's new, garaged and I live in a fairly mild climate, I guess I have to wonder if Zaino and Klasse are really going to produce a noticeable difference? I've been using Meguire's NXT tech wax about once a month seems to build up well, is quick to apply and shines very well. Anyone else give it a try? Anyone think it makes much difference on a new vehicle?


----------



## WsmataU? (Sep 5, 2007)

I've used Zaino on my car since day one and can really tell a difference now that I've had it for nearly 3 years. At first, I was just enamored with the newness of the car. The Zaino DID make a small difference in the quality of the shine, but as I tell everyone that will listen, Zaino's real selling point is its durability.
I've never used NXT personally. Friends have used it and love it. I don't think it offers anything Zaino doesn't do and I'm told, it isn't quite as durable. But it is more readily available and less expensive. 
Again, I'm not one of the guys that refuses to believe that nothing can beat Zaino. As a matter of fact, I openly acknowlege that there are several boutique waxes that out-perform it. But, I still think Zaino is the best thing around for a daily driver for looks and durability.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

you can get at auto paint store, 3m also make a swril remover that i think kicks a** on black finshes or any color. perfect-it 3000.(pt# 06068) you put on after waxing or polishing with your buffer.g you'll go over area 3-4 times with it than wipe off excess gives a mirror like finish.but this not a polish, just looks like it when your done. they also have a hand glaze perfect-it III Pt#05941, this is a final fisish procduct.agian you can get these at a auto paint supply store. we use 3m and mequire's products after painting a car and need to get minnor imperfections out or a show finish (depends on car). meaquires also sent us a new product called solo. one step compound and polish application kit.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

oh i forgot the3m perfect-it 3000 (ultafine se) is far better than the regular 3m swirl remover and i have use both, and now just use the one. why time cost us money so less time spent getting swrill marks the better.


----------

